# Solved: still can't use iTunes



## quietsoul (Apr 23, 2006)

I was running iTunes on my pc with Windows XP Home, but since re-installing Windows, I can't get iTunes to work any more. When I open it, it says 'iTunes has encountered a problem and needs to close... send/don't send Error Report'. I have uninstalled it and reinstalled it a few times. During uninstalling and installing, I get an error message and it says it involves a file called C:\DOCUME~t\SAMACI~1\LOCALS~1\tEMP\AEC8_appcompat.txt
Can anyone figure out what the problem is from this?


----------



## quietsoul (Apr 23, 2006)

Darn it! Why is it that every time I post a question here, it comes up with a tick as if it has been solved?? I am not ticking it - why does this keep happening?


----------



## quietsoul (Apr 23, 2006)

Tired and emotional now, and going to bed.


----------



## quietsoul (Apr 23, 2006)

I can't get iTunes to work any more. I'm trying to run it on Windows XP, which worked fine until recently. When I open it, it says 'iTunes has encountered a problem and needs to close... send/don't send Error Report'. I have uninstalled it and reinstalled it a few times. During uninstalling and installing, I get an error message and it says it involves a file called C:\DOCUME~t\SAMACI~1\LOCALS~1\TEMP\aec8_appcompat.txt
I am re-posting this question, because the first one has already been marked as solved and I haven't had any answers. It might look as if it's been solved, but it isn't solved


----------



## imidiot (Dec 2, 2005)

have you looked at Itunes FAQ page. the following looks like it could help.

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=93976

the above was found here. http://www.apple.com/support/itunes/

i am not an itune/ipod user. just one that likes google.


----------



## quietsoul (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks for the googling for me. Now I'm on an XP forum too, waiting to be admitted in. Your link led me to loads of other forums - it's a pandora's box out there! Still no solution in sight, but at least I've discovered that there are lots of people like me with similar problems.


----------



## quietsoul (Apr 23, 2006)

When I try to uninstall iTunes, I get an error message saying there is an error involving a file called something like
4007_appcompat.txt or
aec8_appcompat.txt or 
ca4d_appcompat.txt 
- within a folder called TEMP which is in the Documents and Settings folder on my C:\ drive. But when I go to the Temp file, I cant find any of these files in it.

I would like to just delete the whole Temp folder so my question is: is it safe to delete the Temp folder or might is contain important programs and/or files? Sorry if this sounds like a dumb question.  

P.S. this is not solved yet! But whenever I post something here, it comes up as solved from the start. I don't know how to stop this happening. Can anyone advise on this too?


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

Run 'disk cleanup' and check all of the boxes - that should free up things.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *quietsoul*

I read your other posts, you are quite a character. 

Delete everything *inside* the Temp folder.
You may need to enable *Show Hidden Files and Folders*
*Windows XP*:

Open My Computer,
Tools > Folder Options > View tab,
under Hidden Files and Folders, verify *Show Hidden Files and Folders* is selected.
Remove the check mark for *Hide Extensions for known file types*.
*Apply, OK* to save and close.

This post is not currently showing a Solved status, did you edit the Title?


----------



## quietsoul (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks, EA Fiedler and Couchmaster for the advice about cleaning my computer. I now have a nice clean uncluttered computer, and I've learned a lot about Temp files and how to get at them, etc. But I still have the original problem - I still can't get iTunes, nor can I delete it properly.

Whenever I try to install/uninstall iTunes, it 'encounters a problem and has to close'. It asks whether I want to send an error report (which I've done dozens of times to absolutely no avail!) and, if so, it would include certain technical data including - you guessed it - a file in my Temp folder!! The file is always in the same place, and it's always a different file, but it always ends in '_appcompat.txt'. So I think I've been wasting my time trying to empty my Temp file, because it will just keep putting a new file in there.

When I search for iTunes, I've got 99 files and folders in my computer with iTunes in the name, but I can't access them, nor can I delete them. My music is in one of the files but I can't get at it. I can't even delete it in order to start afresh.

I think this thread name should be changed, but I don't want to start a new thread. 

Any advice would be gratefully received.


----------



## quietsoul (Apr 23, 2006)

EAFiedler said:


> Hi *quietsoul*
> 
> I read your other posts, you are quite a character.
> 
> ...


Re the status of these posts: I didn't edit the title, I typed it in again but didn't change it. On my computer, my thread comes up at the top now, with a tick to the right of the title. Above it are two 'Sticky's with map-pins to the right of their titles, and below my thread is a list of other threads but none of those has a tick against it. Why does mine?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Never used itunes myself.
Have you tried uninstalling or reinstalling itunes in Safe Mode?

What about the User Account? Is it part of the administrator's group?
Have you tried using another User Account which also has administrative rights?


What title would you like to have for this thread?

Scroll down to the bottom of the forum page, you will see the legend for the symbols.
The tiny blue arrow means you have visited the thread, to get to the first unread post of the thread, click on the black arrow beside the title.


----------



## imidiot (Dec 2, 2005)

quietsoul said:


> I still can't get iTunes, nor can I delete it properly.
> 
> Whenever I try to install/uninstall iTunes, it 'encounters a problem and has to close'. It asks whether I want to send an error report (which I've done dozens of times to absolutely no avail!) and, if so, it would include certain technical data including
> 
> Any advice would be gratefully received.


i tried to help in this thread. have you searched the itune forum i provided a link too.

http://forums.techguy.org/multimedia/474646-still-cant-use-itunes.html


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

I have merged all your posts concerning itunes to this thread.
To make it less confusing, please continue replies here.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Unload all your memory resident programs or go to "Run", msconfig and choose selective startup and uncheck "load startup items" and reboot--this will eliminate any startup items as the culprit.


----------



## quietsoul (Apr 23, 2006)

Just to say thanks a million to all who have helped me try to get my iTunes working again. I learnt a heckuva lot and the links you provided led me to an Apple tech support site where I found someone else who had the same problem, and the solution too. The problem was with Quicktime - and the solution was to install the Quicktime 7.1 standalone version first. Once Quicktime was up and running, I was able to install iTunes and no more error messages - Yippeeeeeeee!    You guys are terrific - I'd never have had the confidence to keep trying if it weren't for your support. Thank you :up:


----------



## imidiot (Dec 2, 2005)

:up:


----------

